# Hoyt Selena



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Ditto....I just got the Martin Tigress... I like it alot but now I am really looking at the Selena for next year and Using the Martin for 3D.


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

*Salena Review*

I wrote this review on the reviews page about my Salena, so I copied and pasted, sue me. LOL Anyway this is true I absolutely LOVE my Salena. They are coming out with a pink and silver one for next year and I may buy it to tournament with! It is awesome. And it's because it is made for a woman, not a man or a kid! Enjoy and let me know what you think!


I have been bow hunting for five years at the beginning of the 2006 bow season. I never thought I would find a bow that really made me happy in performance and fit. Last year after a long search and a lot of testing I purchased my Hoyt Salena. The Hoyt Salena is not a youth bow, it is not a men’s bow, this is a full size women’s bow. Since I got my Salena I am shooting flatter, faster, and grouping out to fifty yards better than ever before. If you set it up for what you enjoy, I am sure the bow will outperform your expectations. 
My Salena is a 50-60 lb bow set on 55lbs with a Ultra-Rest by Quality Archery Designs and accessories by Limbsaver. My draw length is 23 inches and I am shooting 21 inch Carbon Express CXL2 150s with the Buff Tuff Crossweave. This is a deadly combination. I know when I snap my Tru-ball release on I am pulling back the best bow on the market geared toward women.
The brain power Hoyt puts behind there products is unbelievable. With its Cam and 1/2 System, Advanced TEC Riser, new RizerShox, new GTX 3/4” Split Limbs with USD Technology, the Pro Fit Custom Grip System, and more this bow has as much engineering as the car in your driveway. At 31 inches axel to axel it is a highly refined bow built with the dedicated women hunters of the world in mind. It is exceptionally quiet due to the AlphaShox system that LimbSaver and Hoyt teamed up to create. The bow is unbelievably fast due to the Cam and 1/2 system where the top and bottom cams are slaved to fire together creating ultimate velocity. The TEC Riser performs like a perfect shock absorber taking vibration away from your hand. When I think of the perfect bow I also think of durability and Hoyt is unsurpassed in this category also. All Hoyt bows come standard with sealed ball bearings so no mud, dirt or debris can affect them. With Hoyt’s split limb technology they have eliminated the vulnerable v-grooves that cause so many problems in other types of bows. The limbs also have the five layer lamination design to perform in any type of weather condition you can throw at it. The Triax Pocket Stabilization System prevents any pocket and limb shifting which can lead to bad shot placement.
In conclusion, Hoyt has manufactured the perfect bow for every woman who is serious about bowhunting.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

I've got the Selena and i love love love it. Very light and comfortable and fits me absolutely perfectly. I shoot lefty, my draw length is 24.5" and i'm pulling back 45 lbs. I really like the 31" axle to axle, seeing how i'm only 5'3". I took a deer the first week of the season, before any of the guys I hunt with did! :tongue: 

As far as brand comparison, I haven't shot any other brands, just the Hoyt Ultra Elite and now the Selena, and I'm not looking to change anytime soon. The weight is what really drew me, she's very light compared to the other "man" bows out there. I feel the Selena was perfectly engineered for the female fit.


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all of your information ladies. I can't wait to start shooting it, supposed to be in today or tomorrow, then I gotta get it all set up. I'll keep you informed and add a pic of my with it when I get.


----------

